# Has anyone's iPad said "not charging" when plugged into the WALL?



## Jen

I did searches, plenty of people have had issues of not charging when plugged into the computer.  Mine is plugged into the wall with the charger that came with it and it says 'Not Charging'.  
Anyone else?  This is VERY frustrating.


----------



## pidgeon92

Have you tried rebooting the iPad?


----------



## Jen

Yes, a few times.  I've tried different outlets, too.  It makes the noise when I plug it in, so it recognizes that it's plugged in - but changes from the % of battery available to 'Not Charging'.


----------



## pidgeon92

Is it possible that you are using the wrong wall charger? One that came with an iPhone or iPod?


----------



## Jen

Nope, I don't have the wall converter for the iPod, and I don't have an iPhone.  It's the same one I used when I charged it originally - it worked fine then.


----------



## Eeyore

Since all of the obvious remedies have been taken it is time to call an Apple genius on the phone, or take it into your nearest Apple Store. They can check it out. It may be a defective charger or a problem with the iPad. Either way, Apple will correct the problem without charge.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Jen

Thanks to all of you for your advice!


----------



## Jen

It's officially the charger - I bought another one to keep in my office, and that one is working just fine this morning.  I'll just have to take that charger back to Best Buy.  
Thanks again all!


----------

